# backgrounds?



## LEAP (May 25, 2007)

I am way down the learning curve on the photography front and was wondering what type and color of backgrounds are the most forgiving / versatile? My wife is a quilter and has literally hundreds of different fabrics I can choose from and while experimenting this evening I noticed that the look of the pen in the photo varied dramatically when the background was changed. Even the color of the wood appeared different. Second question I noticed that the focus appeared sharpest at the center of the pen and seemed to loose detail towards the ends. How do I avoid this effect? Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 25, 2007)

Phil,

Make the pen the focus of the photograph rather than the background.  If you use a colored background, there is the chance that it can distract from the pen.  I bought some sheets of heavy paper from a craft store, and tend to favor a background that looks like an antique postcard.

FWIW,


----------



## Mikey (May 25, 2007)

Any background work well as long as it is a subdued color. It could be lime green if the color is more transparent. As William said, it can distract from the photo if it is busy enough. This is why you want something "faded". (That's the word I was looking for) Any color works well in photos, but you should set the camera manually to a grey card first. Once you do that, each background should render the proper colors. Also use the camera's macro mode to keep from having fuzzy edges and use plenty of light. 

I alo use plain color backgrounds for acrylics and other synthetics and use the antique looking or map type backgrounds for wooden pens. To me, it is pretty cheesy when I have an acrylic Sierra on an antique looking background with fountain pen writing. just doesn't work, so you need to select background based on the material of your work.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 25, 2007)

For a good, non-distracting, background, you can purchase squares of colored felt from Wal-Mart, or any crafts store. These are about one foot square and cost about 40 cents apiece. Choose a color that compliments the pen you want to photograph but pick a <b></b>shade <b></b> that aproximates the pen. In other words, if you are too contrasty, e.g. dark pen on white background, the picture will show a black pen. With similar shades the auto-adjust exposure on your camera (assuming you are using a digi cam with point and shoot features) will give a good picture. Steadiness is also very important. Most digi cams these days have a steady feature. If yours doesn't, try to mount on a tripod and use the self-timer to make the exposure, that eliminates hand shake. All that said, an attractive background can make a nice pen picture. You see it here all the time. But, first, get proficient with the plain backgrounds then get fancy later. Good luck.


----------



## gerryr (May 25, 2007)

The problem you're experiencing with part of the pen being out of focus should be resolved by using a smaller aperture.  Put the camera in "A" mode and set the aperture for the largest number available, probably about 8.  The camera will then select the shutter speed. so you will need a tripod.  I shoot everything on "M" so I control the shutter speed and aperture.  If you want to know more about doing that, email me and I can give you some information.


----------



## LEAP (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the great tips guys, I've been reading a bunch of articles, posts and yes even my camera manual. So its all "starting" to come together. I have a shopping list made up for a couple more lights, backgrounds, gray card etc. The fun part of this is my 12 yr old daughter is jumping right into the mix with me. She spent a couple hours last evening arranging things in the photo tent trying different props and backgrounds. Its kind of slowing down my trial and error process buts its a lot of fun watching her imagination at work. Gerry when I learn enough to ask the the right questions I will take you up on your offer. One more question now though at about what distance are you taking the pictures. I tried from about 8-14 inches and got similiar results. I'm using the macro mode with the telephoto on its widest setting.


----------



## exoticwo (May 25, 2007)

Here is a link to a site that has Graduated Backgrounds (21" x 15") $10.00 plus shipping, in various colors.

http://www.phototechinc.com/graduate.htm


----------



## gketell (May 25, 2007)

21x15 for $10 each but you have to buy 5 that size.  []
GK


----------



## gerryr (May 25, 2007)

8-14 inches should be good, provided your camera will focus that close - check the manual to be sure how close it will focus in macro.  That said, I think your problem is that most, if not all, cameras only do macro with the lens NOT zoomed out.  I have a Minolta Z-5 and the macro setting doesn't work in telephoto mode.  Try a couple of shots with the lens at it's widest setting.  I think you will have better luck.  You can easily crop in your photo editing software.


----------



## LEAP (May 25, 2007)

Thanks Gerry, I'll have some more time to play with it over the weekend. The camera, an Olympus C-4000, seems to have all the bells and whistles I need I just need to figure out how to use them all. I think with adding a couple more lights to the light tent and following the advice above things should start looking a little clearer.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exoticwo_
> <br />Here is a link to a site that has Graduated Backgrounds (21" x 15") $10.00 plus shipping, in various colors.
> 
> http://www.phototechinc.com/graduate.htm



_If _you have Corel Draw or Adobe Illustrator you can create your own graduated backgrounds and print them yourself.  In Corel they are called gradient fills.  I haven't used Illustrator enough to know anything other than it can be done.

.


----------



## jaywood1207 (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Glass Scratcher_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



It can also be done in Excel and then print on 11X17.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (May 26, 2007)

> It can also be done in Excel and then print on 11X17.



Obviously the size of your print job depends on what size paper your printer will print. 

You can define any page size/shape you want in Corel or Adobe.

While I had not considered using a spreadsheet program to create a fill, it's cool that it can be twisted that way.

Since you mentioned Excel, I looked at Word, and it can make backgrounds as well.  In a Word Document, goto FORMAT &gt; BACKGROUND &gt; FILL EFFECTS.


----------



## arioux (May 27, 2007)

Hi,

Over 700 free backgroud here, print it color and you are all set.

http://powerbacks.com/

Most of them are available as Power point page or jpg.

Here is one test i just did, looks like fabrics but it's an 8 1/2 x 11 sheet of paper.  Forget the bear, i needed something to hold the pen fast as i did'nt use my regular setup for the test.





<br />

Hope this will help you

Alfred


----------



## bob393 (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arioux_
> <br />Hi,
> 
> Over 700 free backgroud here, print it color and you are all set.
> ...


----------



## LEAP (May 27, 2007)

Thanks Guys, I think I'm in over my head now. So many options so little time. Alfred your bear looks sad[]. Bob thats quite a selection Now I'll never know which one to use. Better make a trip to Staples and buy some new ink cartridges.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (May 27, 2007)

> Over 700 free backgroud here, print it color and you are all set.



Cool, I might have to do some Harddrive cleaning to make'em all fit.

.


----------



## Woodlvr (May 27, 2007)

I cannot get the link to work even when I type it in and try it on my own. Is it just me? Can you guys get on the site? Beautiful pen by the way.


Mike


----------



## johnnycnc (May 27, 2007)

I'm there now,works for me!
I just clicked the link.
And it is a great site,too.
Graphics are great.[]


----------



## fstepanski (May 27, 2007)

Juat my 37 cents in response to your query 

"I noticed that the focus appeared sharpest at the center of the pen and seemed to loose detail towards the ends. How do I avoid this effect?."

Without knowing the type of camera you have the easy answer to this is to increase the distance between the camera and your pen.  8-14 inches you pretty close and as you have discovered a little distance can equal a focus challenge.  If you move the camera back 36" or so then, with the camera on a tripod, use the zoom lens you'll find the entire pen will be in focus.

It all deals with this thing called "Depth of Field"  check out this wikipedia breakdown.   

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Depth-of-field  

I would also suggest using the camera timer, this way you'll not be moving the camrea in the least bit when it captures your image.

Another item which can affect you pen color is the type of light used, daylight, fluorescent, incandescent, halogen etc. all give off different light.  Keep a log of what light, camera settings etc. you used to help you in determining which settings you liked best.

Happy turnin'
Frank


----------



## LEAP (May 27, 2007)

Frank, Good point about keeping a log. I have just been experimenting and not keeping records of the things that don't work. I get a lot of enjoyment out of turning but this photography stuff is to much like work.


----------



## RogerGarrett (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodlvr_
> <br />I cannot get the link to work even when I type it in and try it on my own. Is it just me? Can you guys get on the site? Beautiful pen by the way.
> Mike



Mike,

I could get in at my school, but from my home computer, my virus software detects a high risk virus when I try to access their website.  I have no idea what the issue is - just that I can't access from home.  Unfortunately, that's also where my color printer is![]

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## Woodlvr (May 29, 2007)

Thanks Roger that makes a lot of sense. Sorry that you cannot get to your color computer though.


----------



## arioux (May 29, 2007)

Hi,

Mike
What anti-virus are you using?  Probably a cookie.  I've been using this site for a long time without problem.

Roger

Download them at school and put them on a disk and bring them home[]

Alfred


----------

